# Brewer's yeast



## rabbitgirl (May 25, 2004)

In case any of you are trying powdered brewer's yeast as flea powder....

if they get damp after applying, it really cakes onto the fur! hehehe

Bunbun had stiff spikes! But they combed out pretty easily and he looksgood. Even if it doesn't work on fleas hopefully it will be good forhim anyway.

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (May 25, 2004)

Hi Rose,

I don't use flea powder, but I understand that you should go with the kitten flea powder for rabbits. 

Depending upon what you're trying to do, I'm sure there are other methods. 

I'm not familiar with Brewer's Yeast, but I'd be cautious with it if I was getting spikes.

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 25, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hi Rose,
> 
> I don't use flea powder, but I understand that you should go with the kitten flea powder for rabbits.
> 
> ...




Why? It was just a little wet in his fur, and the fur stuck together alittle. I think it's safe, I tried it a few days ago. I know it's goodfor humans (mom made me take it once!) and critters and figured puttingin his fur was the best way to get him to eat it (didn't go for it inthe food!). Apparently it's a safe flea repellent for animals if theyeat it regularly.

I've never heard anything unsafe about brewer's yeast--is there anything you've heard?

Rose


----------



## mybunnies (May 25, 2004)

I have a friend who used to breed dogs &amp; she swears by Brewers Yeast. -- Kim


----------



## Carolyn (May 25, 2004)

I said I hadn't heard of it. I misread you were using it with water, of course that would cause spikes. 

If the rabbit has fleas and you know it's safe, go for it.

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 26, 2004)

Oh, ok. Yeah, I put it on dry but then it rainedand he likes to sit by the cage door and get wet. So he had one sidespiky and the other side dry.

It's too soon to say....but I think it works!!!!!!!

Rose


----------



## pamnock (May 26, 2004)

LOL You are supposed to "feed" brewers yeast as a supplement -- not apply it to the coat 



Pam


----------



## Gabby (May 26, 2004)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> In case any of you are trying powdered brewer's yeast as flea powder....
> 
> if they get damp after applying, it really cakes onto the fur! hehehe
> 
> ...


My dogs take brewers yeast it seems to work for them,but they eat it. I am going with natural for nowbecause many flea repellants bother me, as in sneezingcouching, etc.


----------



## Carolyn (May 26, 2004)

Thanks y'all!

Now I ama bit more familiar with Brewer's Yeast. 

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 26, 2004)

*pamnock wrote:*


> LOL You are supposed to "feed" brewers yeast as asupplement -- not apply it to the coat
> 
> 
> 
> Pam




Heheheh....

I know. But the little squirt won't eat it in his food. He ingests moreif it's on his fur! Plus, hopefully it'll repel any fleas on his fur.Worth a try, anyway, since he won't take it any other way.

Gotta be sneaky!

Rose


----------



## Bertmeister (Jul 27, 2016)

I just got some tables I added one tablet to the water figuring it will dissolve and they will drink it getting it into them that way. Might want to give it a try.


----------

